

C.rb, A Time Clocker For Your Next Project - OwlHuntr
http://artem.posterous.com/crb-a-time-clocker-for-your-next-project

======
schrototo
At the beginning of the year I've started to log my work times in a little day
planner. Of course, since I dont have any data from before I started doing
this, I can't really say it with certainty but I definitely _feel_ like I'm
accomplishing more. I find logging work time to be very motivating, but I
can't exactly put my finger on as to why.

I did, however, try this sort of thing before, but always with some kind of
software or script, and I never kept at it. It only began working when I
started to manually make notes with pen and paper. (The day planer I use has
preprinted lines for every half hour, so I usually simply _draw_ the time,
which makes it possible to quickly skim through the book and instantly get a
feeling of how much I worked in a given week and where in the day that work
was concentrated.)

I've more and more began to appreciate getting away from the computer and
doing things by hand, using different materials, using pens, pencils and
paper, sketching on a whiteboard, pacing around the room etc.

------
cfinke
OwlHuntr, if you're interested in some code that could generate PDF invoices
from your .clockwork.log files, let me know. I have some code that I think
could be easily adapted to do exactly that.

~~~
OwlHuntr
That'd be ace! I just hope that I can keep the size of the file down to a
minimum

------
OwlHuntr
You all should get the updated version. I made a silly mistake in the initial
version which I now realize left the over a little too soon. Grab the new one
for added awesomesauce.

------
tomkinstinch
Now to have this post to a web service so that the user can simply email a
link to report hours.

